# *ProM*



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Prom is coming up fast.







It's May 24, but I dont know what I should do before, or after prom. We're renting a car, but I'm clueless as to what it is. He wants it to be a surprise ... so I dont know if it'll be a 4x4 or not ... but anyways, I'm thinking movies, and some dinner at Spaghetti Factory or something, then afterwards, we're thinking about taking a drive to Tahoe, and spending the weekend there. :biggrin: Any ideas?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you know what usualy happens the night of the prom rite?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes ... I know ... but do you??







JUST KIDDING!!! But see, I dont want the traditional prom. I'm not going to go bowling in my prom dress, I'm going to walk around the mall in my prom dress, and go to the movie theater. :biggrin: If something happens that night ... then it happens ... if not ... then it doesn't.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

use protection.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN.. Prom night for me was 10 yrs ago!!! Everyone here rents a hotel and have pool parties. But me and my chick (that im still with) bounced and went on a road trip to Tahoe also and stayed in my families old summer cabin. Did the nasty at night and the unmentionables in the morn.







Took the scenic route home and both got in trouble with our parents. Yepps.. Prom night!!!









Whoops.. mah bad. Kinda went off the subject and forgot about yours. Well whatever you do, be safe and protected. Prom nights happen once in a lifetime, but you dunt want one night to change your life also.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> use protection.


 LOL


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

LMAO!







You guys are such dorks! Okay, if anything does happen, protection WILL BE used. Back to my original reason for posting ... I need IDEAS about what else we can do prom night. Should we stay alone the entire time, and just spend time together, or spend some time with my friends?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHAT?!?! After all what we said about protection and your thinking about being with friends? Sheesh.. what a waste of a post.

JK Why dunt you all have a gathering with friends after the prom and then have your romantic momment with your Mr. Romnce alone after. Then you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

here are some ideas from a 15 year old:

dinner in the candel light (romantic)
movies (kinda romantic, but more of a fist date thing)
rent a movie (more romantic then seeing one)
go for a nice drive and watch the sunset on a bench (very romantic)
spend time together looking into eachothers eyes( Awwwwwwwwwwwww)
go on a boat cruse (romantic)
go to a dance club (fun times)
and last but not least......PLAY PAINTBALL!!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont rent, use ur dads car. thats what im doin, next year taken my dads 2001 Mercedes E430 4-matic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> WHAT?!?! After all what we said about protection and your thinking about being with friends? Sheesh.. what a waste of a post.
> 
> JK Why dunt you all have a gathering with friends after the prom and then have your romantic momment with your Mr. Romnce alone after. Then you can have the best of both worlds.


(yup








) (rhomzilla reply:







) ...or dump your date and give me a call







...j/k.whatever you do have fun


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> here are some ideas from a 15 year old:
> 
> dinner in the candel light (romantic)
> movies (kinda romantic, but more of a fist date thing)
> ...


 I would stare at my piranhas all night.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Dinner in candle light ... maybe ... we are having dinner.
Movies, already gunna happen, I plan to be looked at weird when I'm walking into the theater in my prom dress.
Nice drive and watch the sunset ... we wont have time for this until 2 in the morning.
Spending time together, the whole point of the night.
Boat Cruise, not enough time or money.
Dance Club ... not in this lifetime
PAINTBALL!? this isn't 10 things I hate about you.



> (yup ) (rhomzilla reply: ) ...or dump your date and give me a call


Cant ... sorry ... he's already Prom Date Number 4 ... I think I've reached a limit somewhere.











> dont rent, use ur dads car. thats what im doin, next year taken my dads 2001 Mercedes E430 4-matic


OOOH MAN!! I was thinking about having him talk to his mom's boyfriend ... he has like 5 vehicles, one being a Cadillac Escalade ...







.... either way, his dad would be paying for the car.

Anyways, thanks so far for the replies ... I'd like to see some more though.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Get the Caddilac Escalade......they rock


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Get the Caddilac Escalade......they rock










PSH!!! YEA THEY DO!!! But he's this big army fool. I dont know if he'd let his girlfriend's teenage son borrow one of his cars. ... I would say we're renting an escalade, but the brat wont tell me what he's getting. I can wish though, can't I?? I mean he knows Escalades and Tahoe's are like ... my all time favorite SUV's...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

lol he'll get some 1950 **** car lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh god I hope not. Hell, if he does ... I'd just take my 89 Taurus ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How about go to dinner, or candle light dinner, go to a late movie. Drive to tahoe, do whatever and watch the sunrise. Just make sure you watch the sunrise. It is up to you I dunno. I dunno how far you live from tahoe or anything else so just plan it the way you want and or just get ready and go with the flow and do things as you go.
Watch the flippin sunrise, one of the most romantic things you could do.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the movie thing...do you really want to go in with your prom dress








you can do the movie thing anytime you want.kind of funny you looking all good and your date with his tuxs on at the movie theather.

(hey they say the fifth is the charm







hehe)


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> the movie thing...do you really want to go in with your prom dress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's the whole point. i kno i can go anytime, but prom only comes once ... along with my chance to be weird ... then again ... i _could_ do the movie thing in my wedding dress ...










> (hey they say the fifth is the charm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it.

pcrose, i like your ideas. its nice having more then a couple females in here. i think i live like ... 2 or 3 hours from tahoe ... its not too far off. i'm diggin the sun rise idea though ...







good thinkin!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

paintball isnt what it is in 10 things i hate about you....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

paintball isnt what it is in 10 things i hate about you....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> he's already Prom Date Number 4 ... I think I've reached a limit somewhere.


 you said he was the forth..ever heard of the saying "thirds a charm"...flipped it and said fifth..bad joke sorry


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOH!! okay. no worries, it just went like ... WAY over my head. That's what i get for attempting to raise my edumacational grade. I lost focus on the humorous things in life.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

marco said:


> paintball isnt what it is in 10 things i hate about you....


 okay, so its not actual paint ball, but they do throw paint ballons at each other. both games consist of being hit with paint. only one is less painful ... either or ... same thing. i think.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Doesn't ur schools have big huge parties after them?? I've been to 4 of those and i just graduated a year ago. Our school would pay the person $500 to host the parties and there was always fights good times.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Doesn't ur schools have big huge parties after them?? I've been to 4 of those and i just graduated a year ago. Our school would pay the person $500 to host the parties and there was always fights, good times.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'd rather not go to any school-functioned after parties ... i'm not a follower, i'm the leader. i do my own thing, which is why i'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no problem with the ideas I think a lot I sometimes have problems getting the brain to shutoff so if you need ideas then ask. Yeah at one point in time I wanted to wear skate shoes on my wedding day lol. But we will see aye. I don't skate anymore because I was never good, and I hurt myself a couple times one took me a month to recover and I wasn't even doing a trick lol.Anyway I still wear my skater shoes because to me they are the most comfortable kind of shoes you can buy. Whatever it is you do have fun and keep me posted.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay do what you have planned, then get a hotal like days inn or holiday inn a good one, bring a change of clothes(sexy ones to)







Rent movies and cuddle watching them and let the night go on from there :







: or get a bunch of friends together and have a hotal party and get messed up, I like the first idea better.

Or you can ditch your date and go for a night on the town with me and I will be your Jearbear for the night, I did not get a name like Jearbear for no reason i had to earn it get what i mean.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

pcrose, thanks. i'll keep everyone who's interested posted on the events ...

JEARbear ... funny ... even so, from the looks of it, prom may be just a dream of mine ... money is our major issue right now. besides, aren't you in some other state besides california? < if not, sorry ... going off my memory.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Do not drink and drive. Do not get pregnant. Do not be stupid and do drugs in another state! Most important do not involve your friends in your after prom activities.

SMTT


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

All I got to say is Lake Tahoe is like 5-6 hours away from where you live...







Plus, I thought you and your date were already planning on going alone?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Do not drink and drive. Do not get pregnant. Do not be stupid and do drugs in another state! Most important do not involve your friends in your after prom activities.
> 
> SMTT


 i'm against alcohol. i'm against drugs. i dont plan on having any kids right now ... maybe next year ... besides ... i dont think there will be many after prom activities to join into anyway. my plans are being killed slowly











> All I got to say is Lake Tahoe is like 5-6 hours away from where you live... Plus, I thought you and your date were already planning on going alone?


driving is no issue. were, then we got invited to join others ... but due to my history with them, i'm thinking about declining it, and doing our own thing. i rely on no one for a good time. if you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would get a comfortable car and drive to a nice spot to watch the sunrise and you can always pitch a tent just make sure you can in the area. Then you are doing your own thing. Just make sure you have fun and don't let anything kill your plans.There is lots to do be creative and be alone with your boy, don't have any friends then it will be more romantic and memorable and you wont have people ruining your plans and getting in the way of how you want your night. You don't have to even plan just get a couple of ideas that you would like to happen and just do things as the night goes on. Just my opinion, I think I know what I am talking about.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Chelsea- The thing with that though, is you can do that almost any time and still have it be as memorable...prom comes only once and its your chance to see all your friends together for one last time before you graduate and go off to college or where ever they decide to do.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Chelsea- The thing with that though, is you can do that almost any time and still have it be as memorable...prom comes only once and its your chance to see all your friends together for one last time before you graduate and go off to college or where ever they decide to do.


 kinda hard to do when your 'friends' as you call them only talk to you when they need something. or bail on you everytime its _you_ that plans something ...







oh well. besides. as time progresses, it looks as if everyone else will bail out AGAIN, leaving us to do our own thing by force ... which would be my reason for starting the thread so that i can get more ideas.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> We're renting a car, but I'm clueless as to what it is.


 you have to be 25 to rent a car.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > We're renting a car, but I'm clueless as to what it is.
> ...


 again, no problem there. his dad is going to rent it for us ... i'm just scared that you also have to be 25 to drive the car, although i think it just depends on the company itself. so we'll see ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol true that I dunno I am not much for dances they suck to me. I would rather be creative and do something interesting. I have had friends like that though that kumbia speaks of, and I finally got tired of them and told them off and I still have a lot of friends that way, so I do not call them anymore, they call me lol, only when they want something most of the time. It would be fun to kick it with your friends for a little bit. It would help if you were one of my close friends because I don't know what you like to do or how you are. I do have friends who don't flake on me and are cool about these sorts of things. I never went to prom so I dunno just do whatever and have fun. Karen is pretty smart she may be a better help than I.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

so did you figure it out yet and when is it?

MAD


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> so did you figure it out yet and when is it?
> 
> MAD


 figuring it out? still works in the process ... when is it ... May 24 @ the Fairmont Hotel in Downtown San Jose.

Current Status: still going to prom, although having second thoughts about renting a car. We can save time and money by using his mom's Kia Sportage. This gives us that much more money for the hotel room and such. (i think its a better idea than renting ... and safer ...) Anyway. I think that's about it as of now. I'll keep you posted. Still not exactly sure as to what our events should consist of .. if push come to shove, how's a drive down to Santa Cruz sound and cruise the Boardwalk?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

The boardwalk is a lot closer, but a lot of losers tend to hang out around there, no offense to anyone. If anyone can remember their prom, it wasn't the sunset that you remember, it was the sunrise the next morning. Do your thing and if you go to the boardwalk, you could take a blanket down to the beach and watch the sunrise cuddled up.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:nod: you should just do it all night!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Gargoyle's idea works.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> DrewBoOty said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 If you hit something, or get pulled over, you will get in trouble.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DrewBoOty said:


> If you hit something, or get pulled over, you will get in trouble.


 I hit something in a rental car wehn i was 19 and almost got reamed for it. Luckily my dad is a cop and hookd it up but otherwise, I wouldve been in a lot of trouble.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You can do it, you can do it all night long!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Well when I graduated many years ago.. we had SAFE GRAD which is where you stay up all nite with all of your freinds from school and party... so do the prom thingy... part all nite with the freinds and then go home after and sleep the day away with you 2 alone afterwards :







:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another good idea from snow.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> DrewBoOty said:
> 
> 
> > If you hit something, or get pulled over, you will get in trouble.
> ...


 hahaha lucky bastard.

ps. your dad like donuts? JK! lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Gargoyle's idea works.


 I agree!







Reason I mentioned Santa Cruz is cuz it's like half an hour away from my house, so we wouldn't be going to far off.

Current status of the car deal: Leaning towards the Kia Sportage, that way we save up more money for the hotel and such.

Thanks Gargoyle. I'll have to look further into the beaches over there. I know they have one which is purely for Bonfires. Well ... until 10p anyway.









Bobme ... funny ... Billy Madison ... Besides, it might tire him out.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

get the bimmer, that way when you get caught speeding, it was worth it.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Currently, we're leaning towards using his mom's Kia 4x4. It'll save us a good $200 which can go towards other things, although now we're debating on the final destination. We have a hotel deal for $25 a night in Reno, but that's a good 5 hours away, so we're looking for anything closer. Any ideas?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hell no! 25 a night? HELLO RENO!

edit: nvm you guys arent old enough to gamble.... bleh..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> hell no! 25 a night? HELLO RENO!
> 
> edit: nvm you guys arent old enough to gamble.... bleh..


 why dont u make a trip then. check in on saturday, its $54 a night. Check in on Sunday, its $25, along with I believe the weekdays...

we're goin to santa cruz for a couple days of spring break, so if we like it there, we may decide to go there for a few days after prom ... plans are slowly becoming evolved...:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> edit: nvm you guys arent old enough to gamble.... bleh..


 Last I knew you had to be 18 to gamble...now unless they changed that law too, then we're old enough to gamble.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is 21 in Oregon because most serve alcohol.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

CALIFORNIA LAWS:
18 to DRIVE
18 for any basic adult things such as buying cigs...
21 for GAMBLING, DRINKING, etc.
25 to rent cars, and drive the rented car.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Actually, you can be younger to drive...just at 18 your parents cant take that privlege away. I believe you can apply for your license as early as 14 here...but you just have to follow through a little more steps.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

How bout Capitola beach. Not sure how to get there cause I was always hammered on the ride, but from what I can remember it was really nice. One of the nicest I have been too, oh yeah I was wasted so you might wanna check it out and see whatcha think.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

When your wasted doesnt everything look better than the reality of it??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes it does


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

how important is prom?? really. is it really all its cracked up to be? :-/


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I dont think so, I dont think school was all that anymore now that I'm older and have way more important things in life to think about..

MAD


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont think so. But im a guy and guys hate that kinda sh*t. Not only do guys pay for dinner pictures hotel and the car, but we have to be nice too. LOL After parties is the only good thing about prom. So where ya goin?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I dont think so. But im a guy and guys hate that kinda sh*t. Not only do guys pay for dinner pictures hotel and the car, but we have to be nice too. LOL After parties is the only good thing about prom. So where ya goin?


 You may have liked to be my date then ... I'm paying for the tickets, which includes dinner. We're not getting a limo, he's taking his mom's KIA SPORTAGE. Hotel, probably gunna end up splitting the cost. And I hate my picture being taken, so there's no problem there either...

Where are we going ... that's a very good question. We're still very unsure of our final destination. The only one I think I'm sure of is prom itself, and that's only to have the experience, so to speak. You hear from too many people how they wished they had made it to their prom. How they didn't make it for some reason or another. I dont want to be one of those people. I want to be the one saying that I had a good time. However, due to my history with School-Functioned Events ... drama follows. ALWAYS. I want to have a good time, without the bad memories. That's why I'm asking now if prom is really all that big. If it really matters that much or not whether or not you make it. I dunno, guess we're gunna have to sit down, and really talk about this one. Cant do it on the phone, get side tracked too often.

Anyway, I've been thinking about the Santa Cruz beaches, and ever since it was brought up by GARGOYLE, Capitola Beach. Although I wont be wasted if we go there, I'll take pictures or something of the sunset, and let you know how it all turned out since it'll only be him and I. I choose not to invite people that dont like my dates before they know them.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think so. But im a guy and guys hate that kinda sh*t. Not only do guys pay for dinner pictures hotel and the car, but we have to be nice too. LOL After parties is the only good thing about prom. So where ya goin?
> ...


 So dump him and go wit me. LOL My pops has a Kia Sportage too! hehe

Then we can come and watch my p's and look out the window and watch the sunrise. LOL









Be safe have fun and keep us up on the info


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> So dump him and go wit me. LOL My pops has a Kia Sportage too! hehe
> 
> Then we can come and watch my p's and look out the window and watch the sunrise. LOL
> 
> ...


 and where are you?







i'm kidding. but sunrises are pretty. so romantic. especially if you're still in bed barely waking up in your lovers arms...







yea, but anyway. the kia sportages are nice ... but i'd prefer a chevy tahoe. you know, taking a tahoe to tahoe.







yea anyway, that's about what i know of prom as of now. i'll know more after the 17th. probly hide from my boyfriend for a minute to update any new information. its okay, he wont miss me .... much ... ehh. it'll give him time to miss me more.







he's such a nerd.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

why you blushing?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> and where are you?


 wow, Im sorry Im really tired and in a goofy mood.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

aaaah!!! :biggrin: no worries. i'm so tired, i'm getting hyper. oh god help me. i think its off to bed i go. i cant be doing the whole stay up till 2 in the morning deal anymore since i gotta be up by 7. stupid school.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> DrewBoOty said:
> 
> 
> > hell no! 25 a night? HELLO RENO!
> ...


 becuase im all the way in MD! heh..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Kumbia Queens,
Here's what I did on prom night and it was great. You get plastered then you go and eat out at a really nice place. You go and drink with friends a little more and then you go to the prom. After prom you find the nearest place to swim. Everyone drinks again and you play drinking games that revolve around getting naked or sex. Then you top the night off with some streaking and drunken sex. My prom kicked so much ass! Try that, you'll love it.

Joe


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Genin said:


> Kumbia Queens,
> Here's what I did on prom night and it was great. You get plastered then you go and eat out at a really nice place. You go and drink with friends a little more and then you go to the prom. After prom you find the nearest place to swim. Everyone drinks again and you play drinking games that revolve around getting naked or sex. Then you top the night off with some streaking and drunken sex. My prom kicked so much ass! Try that, you'll love it.
> 
> Joe


 yea, sounds like fun. ... only problem i see with that whole plan ... well ... i'm totally against me drinking any sort of alcohol. personal thing. oh well.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think it is wise to swim when your drunk but ah well you did it and it is in the past.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

at grad, not 4 high school tho, 4 elementary skool, this girl held a 'party' and her mother looked every1 outside with no drinks or food. lol. good thing me and my buddy didnt go. We skipped the party and went swimming in my pool at 12am lol, it was the best time ever while the next day people bitched about how lame the party was.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

that's ... ehhr ... interesting. thanks for the story.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Just an update for all who's interested... I dont think my date and I will be attending prom. We're a bit short on money, and having problems deciding what to do. Right now, I think we'll just go somewhere and spend our time together. That is ... unless ... people wish to give donations....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Trust me, KQ. The prom is one of the best things you can look back on later in life.. you really dont want to miss it. You dont want to be the one "left out" and have nothing to add when your with a bunch of your girls chopp'in it up 10 yrs from now.

BUt then again, it also depends on/if your night becomes memorable. Proms are really the all hyped up last school dance of the year. Why dont you guys just have your own little prom together at a restaurant, then meet up with your homies right after?? That way, you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

He has some good points, but whatever you do be safe and have fun!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know how the numbers reflect at other schools, but according to our fruity school paper last year, only like 30% of all seniors went to the prom, so if that follows suit in other schools as well, then u couldn't miss much by not going. Not to mention save a good wad of cash.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I don't know how the numbers reflect at other schools, but according to our fruity school paper last year, only like 30% of all seniors went to the prom


 Damn.. 30% was the # of how many seniors in my school graduated that yr.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My girlfreind at the time was going to Cornell, so i just skipped my senior Prom. I did go to the afterparty though in Long Beach Island. I ended up drunk as hell with one of my freinds dates.....wooopss


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would say only 3 percent of our school would ever miss aynthing like that. I dont see how people could just never go to somthing like that. There are special functions in your life that prepare you for being adult. How are you going to call yourself and adult and cant even prepare yourself for a formal occasion.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

> Trust me, KQ. The prom is one of the best things you can look back on later in life.. you really dont want to miss it. You dont want to be the one "left out" and have nothing to add when your with a bunch of your girls chopp'in it up 10 yrs from now.
> 
> BUt then again, it also depends on/if your night becomes memorable. Proms are really the all hyped up last school dance of the year. Why dont you guys just have your own little prom together at a restaurant, then meet up with your homies right after?? That way, you get the best of both worlds.


I've talked to the majority of my friends... none of them are going to prom, so by me going, I'll be the one "left out" because they're all going off and having their own fun. I like your second thought... We dont need to be squeezed into satin dresses to have a good time...











> He has some good points, but whatever you do be safe and have fun!


WILL DO!! You have my word on it!











> I don't know how the numbers reflect at other schools, but according to our fruity school paper last year, only like 30% of all seniors went to the prom, so if that follows suit in other schools as well, then u couldn't miss much by not going. Not to mention save a good wad of cash.


In a school with about 1,000 seniors,... 30% is a good amount to show up. However, that 30% will be all the "preppy" students who go to all the school functions, are the first to buy tickets, and are on some sort of commitee to help set up and tear down...











> There are special functions in your life that prepare you for being adult. How are you going to call yourself and adult and cant even prepare yourself for a formal occasion.


Just because I choose not to go to my High School Prom doesn't mean I cant prepare myself for formal occassions. I'm not going by choice, I'd rather save what little money I do have for an apartment that I plan to eventually move into in the next year or so. Not to mention graduation. My weekend planned for after graduation. And the rest of what's left of my high school career. Prom doesn't justify who I am by whether or not I go. It's just a cheap way for the school to get money for all the crap they dont need.


----------

